# HELP! Nibras International School



## Melly_Belly (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi guys,

I'm new to this forum (and hope I have posted this in the right place) but have been reading advice about another school I was considering previously, but turned it down.

I have now been offered a teaching position at Nibras International School in Dubai and would luv to know if anyone has worked there before (or is there now?) and has any info or advice about this school.

I have done some research but all I could find was one comment from 2010 from a user saying "run for the hills" and all the rest is info about results statistics. 

So is it still the same from the comment in 2010 or has it improved?

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Melly_Belly said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm new to this forum (and hope I have posted this in the right place) but have been reading advice about another school I was considering previously, but turned it down.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Did you check the KHDA reports for this school?
They can be found here:-
Government of Dubai | Knowledge and Human Development Authority | Search
Interestingly, the school is US curriculum, largest teacher group is British and largest student group is Egyptian!
That would make for an interesting and challenging day!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Melly_Belly (Jul 7, 2015)

*Thanks Steve*

Hi Steve

Thanks for the link and it does seem an interesting mix but I really wanted to know what the school was like for new expat teachers as the only report I could find (that wasn't about the statistics of the school) was a negative one. 

Many thanks 

Mel


----------



## kelinuae (May 29, 2015)

I have 2 friends that taught there about 4-5 years ago. They both taught kindergarten and stayed at the school for about 2-3 years. I know that the school is quite remote and the housing isn't in a very happening area. (They both took a housing allowance and shared an apartment near the Marina.) I know that neither one of them was very impressed with the school, but I'm pretty sure that they were paid on time and didn't have any major problems. The pay (at least at the time) was less than most other schools, so I know they weren't too happy about that. I wish I could be of more help, but that's all I can remember.


----------



## Melly_Belly (Jul 7, 2015)

Thanks kelinuae.

I thought it was quite far from the action but really wanted to hear from someone who has either been there themselves or knows someone who has.

I think I'll look at the other offers on the table then.

Thanks again for your help


----------

